# Mobility Radeon HD 5870 and open drivers - DRI [SOLVED]

## bssteph

I recently picked up a pretty new laptop, the Asus G73JH, and have been trying to get the open source ATI drivers working with it. I've built dozens of nVidia Gentoo boxes but this is my first with ATI in a long while. I'm far enough that I can get into X at an acceptable resolution and with direct rendering, but it's the software rasterizer.

What I basically need is some suggestion as to what I should be trying, as there are a lot of varying forum posts and so on. I've tried many, but something just isn't right. I'm using libdrm, eselect-mesa, libX11, mesa, and xf86-video-ati from the x11 layman overlay. The rest of the install is ~amd64, since being bleeding(er) edge is probably necessary to get this working right.

Here's some output. Obviously I can produce more to get this working.

emerge -pv of the above x11 ebuilds:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-9999  USE="-libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -nouveau -vmware" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.6  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.3.99.901  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-9999  USE="classic nptl -debug -gallium -gles -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -i915 -i965 -intel -mach64 -mga -none -nouveau -r100 -r128 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeonhd -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999  0 kB [1]
```

glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_APPLE_object_purgeable, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, 

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

64 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd5 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd6 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd7 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd8 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd9 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xda 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdb 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdc 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdd 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xde 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdf 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe0 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe1 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe2 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe7 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe8 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xea 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xeb 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xec 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xed 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xee 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xef 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf1 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf2 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf3 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf4 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf5 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf6 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf7 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf8 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf9 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfa 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xfb 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfc 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xfd 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfe 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xff 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x100 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x101 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x102 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x103 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x104 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x105 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x106 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x107 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x108 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x109 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x10b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x10d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x10f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x110 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x111 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x54 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

128 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x55  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x56  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x57  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x59  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5b  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5c  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5d  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7d  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x81  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x83  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x85  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x87  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x89  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x91  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x93  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x95  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x97  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x99  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9b  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9d  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9f  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa1  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa3  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa5  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa7  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa9  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xab  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xad  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xaf  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb1  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb3  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb4  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb5  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb6  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb7  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb8  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb9  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xba  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbb  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbc  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbd  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbe  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbf  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc0  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc1  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc2  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc3  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc4  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc5  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc7  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc9  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xca  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcb  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcd  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xce  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcf  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd3  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68a0

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)
```

make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="faac faad lm_sensors mmx policykit samba sse sse2 ssse3 vim-syntax xattr xcomposite zsh-completion"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

Xorg.0.log:

[code][  1127.925] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.0

Release Date: 2010-08-20

[  1127.925] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1127.925] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Gentoo

[  1127.925] Current Operating System: Linux lightning 2.6.35-gentoo-r7 #4 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 21 19:20:28 CDT 2010 x86_64

[  1127.925] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[  1127.925] Build Date: 17 September 2010  10:22:08AM

[  1127.925]  

[  1127.936] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4

[  1127.936] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1127.936] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1127.936] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 23 12:45:06 2010

[  1127.947] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1127.947] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1127.947] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1127.994] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[  1127.994] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1127.994] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1127.995] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  1127.995] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1127.995] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1127.995] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1127.995] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1127.995] (**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1127.995] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1127.995] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1127.995] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1127.995] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1127.995] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cc780

[  1127.995] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1127.995] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1127.995] 	X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  1127.995] 	X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  1127.995] 	X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  1127.998] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68a0:1043:1c02 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0020000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  1127.999] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  1127.999] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1127.999] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1127.999] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[  1127.999] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1127.999] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1127.999] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[  1127.999] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1127.999] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1128.038] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.038] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1128.038] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1128.038] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1128.038] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1128.038] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1128.038] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1128.038] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1128.038] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1128.038] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1128.038] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1128.038] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1128.038] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1128.049] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.049] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0

[  1128.049] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1128.049] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1128.049] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1128.049] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1128.050] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1128.054] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.054] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1128.054] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1128.054] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1128.054] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1128.054] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1128.054] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  1128.060] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.060] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1128.060] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1128.060] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  1128.060] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1128.060] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1128.078] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.078] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1128.078] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1128.078] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1128.078] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1128.079] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1128.079] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  1128.088] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.088] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0

[  1128.088] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1128.088] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  1128.088] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[  1128.088] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[  1128.089] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.089] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 6.13.99

[  1128.089] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1128.089] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1128.089] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

	ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

	ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

	ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

	AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

	ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

	ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR

[  1128.094] (--) using VT number 7

[  1128.100] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[  1128.101] (II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000d0020000

[  1128.101] (II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000d0020000: size 128KB

[  1128.101] (II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

[  1128.101] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1128.101] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  1128.101] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1128.101] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "on"

[  1128.101] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

[  1128.101] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[  1128.101] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[  1128.101] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[  1128.286] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.286] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 0.1.0

[  1128.286] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1128.286] (II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

[  1128.286] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[  1128.286] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[  1128.286] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series" (ChipID = 0x68a0)

[  1128.286] (--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000

[  1128.286] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

[  1128.286] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[  1128.286] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[  1128.286] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[  1128.294] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.294] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1128.294] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1128.294] (II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

[  1128.294] (II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

[  1128.295] 	SubsystemVendorID: 0x1043 SubsystemID: 0x1c02

[  1128.295] 	IOBaseAddress: 0xd000

[  1128.295] 	Filename: BR35992.001 

[  1128.295] 	BIOS Bootup Message: 

Asus G73 BROADWAY XT GDDR5 64Mx16 4CH ASID:A33G73.002$ UCODEv:1195          

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffec

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffec

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 700000

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 1000000

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 27000

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 6750

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen

[  1128.295] (II) RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer

[  1128.295] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  1128.295] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  1128.295] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  1128.304] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1128.304] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.1.0

[  1128.304] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1128.304] (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=1048576K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

[  1128.304] (--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

[  1128.304] (II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

[  1128.304] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[  1128.304] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[  1128.304] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[  1128.304] (II) Loading sub module "i2c"

[  1128.304] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"

[  1128.304] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in

[  1128.304] (II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000

[  1128.304] (WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1600, YRes: 900, DotClock: 110000

HBlank: 400, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 12, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 6

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section Monitor0

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "HDMI-0" initialized.

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): Port0:

[  1128.305]   XRANDR name: LVDS

[  1128.305]   Connector: LVDS

[  1128.305]   LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[  1128.305]   DDC reg: 0x6470

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): Port1:

[  1128.305]   XRANDR name: HDMI-0

[  1128.305]   Connector: HDMI-A

[  1128.305]   DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[  1128.305]   DDC reg: 0x6440

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): Port2:

[  1128.305]   XRANDR name: VGA-0

[  1128.305]   Connector: VGA

[  1128.305]   CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[  1128.305]   DDC reg: 0x0

[  1128.305] (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 139e  Serial#: 0

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2009  Week: 1

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 21

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.325 greenY: 0.570

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 110.0 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 214 mm

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1648  h_sync_end 1680 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0):  AUO

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0):  B173RW01 V3

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af9e1300000000

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	01130103802615780ac4959e57539226

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	0f505400000001010101010101010101

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101f82a409061840c303020

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	36007ed6100000180000000f00000000

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[  1128.364] (II) RADEON(0): 	004231373352573031205633200a0026

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 5022

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  110.00  1600 1648 1680 2000  900 903 909 912 -hsync -vsync (55.0 kHz)

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 139e  Serial#: 0

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2009  Week: 1

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 21

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.325 greenY: 0.570

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 110.0 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 214 mm

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1648  h_sync_end 1680 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0):  AUO

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0):  B173RW01 V3

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af9e1300000000

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	01130103802615780ac4959e57539226

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	0f505400000001010101010101010101

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101f82a409061840c303020

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	36007ed6100000180000000f00000000

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): 	004231373352573031205633200a0026

[  1128.368] finished output detect: 0

[  1128.368] (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

[  1128.373] (II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[  1128.373] finished output detect: 1

[  1128.379] Dac detection success

[  1128.379] (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[  1128.379] finished output detect: 2

[  1128.379] finished all detect

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 139e  Serial#: 0

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2009  Week: 1

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 21

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.325 greenY: 0.570

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 110.0 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 214 mm

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1648  h_sync_end 1680 h_blank_end 2000 h_border: 0

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0):  AUO

[  1128.438] (II) RADEON(0):  B173RW01 V3

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af9e1300000000

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	01130103802615780ac4959e57539226

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	0f505400000001010101010101010101

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	010101010101f82a409061840c303020

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	36007ed6100000180000000f00000000

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): 	004231373352573031205633200a0026

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 5022

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1128.439] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x900"Last edited by bssteph on Thu Sep 23, 2010 11:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

3d for evergreen was commited into mesa a few days ago, I think you need to enable gallium.

what is curtain, is that you need to add r600 to VIDEO_CARDS

----------

## bssteph

Ah, I don't think I'd ever tried that. I'll enable gallium and r600 and recompile.

----------

## bssteph

Still only providing the software rasterizer. Would new Xorg.0.log or anything else be helpful?

----------

## chithanh

If you want DRI on evergreen with open source drivers, you must use KMS and the evergreen_accel branch of xf86-video-ati. Also there is a crash bug in kernel 2.6.35 which has been fixed in 2.6.36_rc5.

```
# EGIT_BRANCH="evergreen_accel" emerge xf86-video-ati
```

To make this setting permanent, use per-package environment in /etc/portage/env . Also don't forget to install firmware and make the user member of the video group.

----------

## bssteph

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> If you want DRI on evergreen with open source drivers, you must use KMS and the evergreen_accel branch of xf86-video-ati. Also there is a crash bug in kernel 2.6.35 which has been fixed in 2.6.36_rc5.
> 
> ```
> # EGIT_BRANCH="evergreen_accel" emerge xf86-video-ati
> ```
> ...

 

That did it! Very good call. Thanks!

----------

